# profibus vs. interbus



## gbankose (24 März 2007)

Hallo

Ich evaluiere gerade Angebote von Logistiksystemen (automatisches Kleinteilelager)  und habe zwei Angebote: Eines verwendet Provipus DP + AS-Interface und das zweite Interbus. Wie soll ich das in die Bewertung aufnehemen. Kann man sagen, dass Profibus ein genormter Standard ist und Interbus proprietär (--> ich habe gelesen, dass hier nur Komponeneten von der Firma Phönix zur verfügung stehen)?

Das AKL soll in den nächsten 10 Jahren mit demselben Standard in andere Länder rolloutet werden.

Gibts dazu Meinungen?


----------



## sps-concept (24 März 2007)

*Bus*

Hallo,

ich würde sagen dass Profibus verbreiteter ist. Was aber nicht besagt dass alles besser ist. Es gibt auch Hersteller von Displays usw die Interbus anbieten. Ist also nicht alles von Phoenix. Inwiefern diese herstelle Phoenixmodule verwenden weiss ich nicht.

Und eine Bitte: schreib deutsch!

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 März 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Und eine Bitte: schreib deutsch!
> 
> MfG
> André Räppel



Proprietär: (übliches Wort in der IT - Branche)

Das Wort proprietär kommt vom französischen proprietaire, vom lateinischen proprietarius, "der Eigentümer". Siehe auch lat. proprietas, Eigentum, und proprius, eigen. Die Wortbedeutung des Adjektivs ist somit "im Eigentum stehend", "jemandem zugehörig".

Dabei ist anzumerken, dass es sich um ein 'neudeutsches' Wort handelt, das praktisch nur in der modernen Computerwelt Verwendung findet. Es handelt sich vermutlich um eine 'Verzweiflungsübersetzung' des engl. Wortes "proprietary", das wiederum eigentlich nur bedeutet, dass der beschriebene Gegenstand jemandem rechtmäßig gehört und dass er evtl. auch in irgendeiner Form geschützt ist. Aus den Unterschieden der Rechtssysteme ergeben sich die oben beschriebenen Bedeutungsunterschiede und -unsicherheiten. Selbst im aktuellen Duden findet sich das Adjektiv nicht, das Substantiv "Proprietär" wird als (veraltete) Bezeichnung für "Eigentümer", insbesondere "Hausbesitzer" wiedergegeben.


----------



## sps-concept (24 März 2007)

*deutsch*

es war eher darauf bezogen



> Ich *evaluiere* gerade Angebote von Logistiksystemen (automatisches Kleinteilelager) und habe zwei Angebote:


 


> Das AKL soll in den nächsten 10 Jahren mit demselben Standard in andere Länder *rolloutet* werden


----------



## gbankose (24 März 2007)

*denglisch*

ja, ich weiss schon...klingt nicht gut..aber ich bin's schon so gewohnt, dass was rampt out, rolloutet, upgedatete, gecheckt, etc. wird, sodass es mir nicht mehr komisch vorkommt.

Trotzdem habe ich immer noch keine ahnung, wie ich jetzt die angebote bewerten soll. Mir perönlich sind standards lieber, auch wenn sie von siemens kommen ;-)

vg Georg


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 März 2007)

gbankose schrieb:


> ja, ich weiss schon...klingt nicht gut..aber ich bin's schon so gewohnt, dass was rampt out, rolloutet, upgedatete, gecheckt, etc. wird, sodass es mir nicht mehr komisch vorkommt.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich immer noch keine ahnung, wie ich jetzt die angebote bewerten soll. Mir perönlich sind standards lieber, auch wenn sie von siemens kommen ;-)
> 
> vg Georg




Interbus ist z.B. ein annerkannter Standard in der Automobilindustrie.

Aber ich würde Profibus nehmen.
Da kann sich jeder was drunter vorstellen.


----------



## zotos (24 März 2007)

gbankose schrieb:


> ...
> Wie soll ich das in die Bewertung aufnehemen.
> ...



Das ist doch der Kern der Frage.

Ich kann die tendenz des werten Kollegen UG zu Profibus gut nachvollziehen und teile die diese Meinung auch. 

Aber ich sehe Interbus nicht als KO-Kriterium. 

Die Ersatzteilversorgung sollte in den Ländern auch gewährleistet sein. Das zählt für beide Systeme.

Welche Steuerung kommt den zum Einsatz? 
Wenn es eine Siemens Steuerung (S7) sein sollte würde ich das Feldbussystem stärker zu Gunsten von Profibus in die Bewertung aufnehmen.
Wenn es unterschiedliche Steuerungen oder was anderes ist kann man die unterschiedlichen Feldbussysteme in der Bewertung eher gering bewerten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 März 2007)

gbankose schrieb:


> Profibus ein genormter Standard ist und Interbus proprietär (--> ich habe gelesen, dass hier nur Komponeneten von der Firma Phönix zur verfügung stehen)?



Hallo,

wie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben, sind sowohl der 
Profibus als auch der Interbus Standards. Aus dieser Sicht
könnten beide in Frage kommen.

Allerdings glaube ich, dass durch die zunehmende Verbreitung
von Ethernet in der Automatisierung auch in der Feldebene 
der Interbus wesentlich schneller an Bedeutung verliert als
Profibus. In einer Neukonzeption würde ich deshalb nicht mehr
auf Interbus setzen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 März 2007)

hallo,
als instandhalter würde ich fragen: was wird sonst in der firma verwandt worauf sind die mitarbeiter geschult was gibt es im ersatzteilpool


----------



## zotos (24 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> als instandhalter würde ich fragen: was wird sonst in der firma verwandt worauf sind die mitarbeiter geschult was gibt es im ersatzteilpool



Das wäre der Blick in die Vergangenheit. (Was wenn da nur S5 zeugs rummliegt und keine Feldbuskomponenten?)

Besser wäre zu Fragen auf welches System setzen wir in der Zukunft und welche Ersatzteile brauchen wir für den Ersatzteilpool ;o)

Und dann würde ich von den zwei Feldbussystemen mal auf den Profibus setzen. Herr Bäurle hat das schön beschrieben es drängen die Ethernet basierenden Feldbuse auf den Markt und (Glaskugel) der Interbus wird wesentlich schneller an Bedeutung verliert als Profibus. 

Man muss auch mal mit der Zeit gehen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 März 2007)

hallo,
ethernet kann nur 100m, und ein halbes jahr wird auf die daten zugegriffen danach schläft alles ein, wenn man manchmal einen schaltschrank öffnett  sieht man einen drucker der seit 10jahren nichts gedruckt hat.


----------



## zotos (24 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ethernet kann nur 100m, und ein halbes jahr wird auf die daten zugegriffen danach schläft alles ein, wenn man manchmal einen schaltschrank öffnett  sieht man einen drucker der seit 10jahren nichts gedruckt hat.



Also 100m pro Segment. Das sollte doch machbar sein alle 100m einen Teilnehmer oder eine Switch zu haben ;o)

Den rest verstehe ich nicht ;o(


----------



## Raydien (24 März 2007)

Interbus= 1 Teilnehmer auf Störung läuft der gesamte Buss nicht mehr.. so sind jedenfalls meine erfahrungen.

Alleine deswegen würde ich Profibuss vorziehen.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 März 2007)

gbankose schrieb:


> Ich evaluiere gerade Angebote von Logistiksystemen (automatisches Kleinteilelager)...


Da im Diskussionsverlauf auch Fragen bzgl. der Infrastruktur aufgeworfen wurden: Erklär doch mal die zu projektierende Anlage etwas genauer.

Bzgl. "Zukunftstechnologie" würde ich Zotos zustimmen, dass der Interbus mittel- und langfristig an Bedeutung verlieren wird. Phoenix selbst setzt ziemlich intensiv auf Profinet und sieht in diesem (eigenen) Konzept Interbus nur noch als Lösung für schnelle I/O-Anbindung über Gateways vor. Zumindest hab ich diesen Eindruck. Weiterentwicklungen sind bestimmt nicht geplant.

Für Profibus gibt es definitiv mehr Geräte und somit auch Möglichkeiten für Ersatzteilversorgung auf dem Markt.

Aber auch Ethernet-Lösungen würde ich nicht ausschließen. Wenn es sich um Logistiksysteme handelt, könnte die Durchgängigkeit evtl. ein Argument sein.
Also, was ist das denn für ne Anlage ?


----------



## sps-concept (24 März 2007)

*Bus*

Hallo,



> Interbus= 1 Teilnehmer auf Störung läuft der gesamte Buss nicht mehr.. so sind jedenfalls meine erfahrungen.


 
stimmt schon.. Aber meist ist es doch so dass "Bus ok" sowieso in den Startvoraussetzungen verarbeitet ist. Und ne halbe Anlage nützt in den wenigsten Fällen etwas.

Heutzutage ist aber auch bei entsprechendem Busaufbau eine partielle Abschaltung möglich... Da kommt sicher gleich noch n Tip vom Spezi.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## MarkusP (25 März 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> Interbus= 1 Teilnehmer auf Störung läuft der gesamte Buss nicht mehr.. so sind jedenfalls meine erfahrungen.
> 
> Alleine deswegen würde ich Profibuss vorziehen.


 
Also ich will hier niemanden (sprich BUS-Konzepte) verteidigen, aber das stimmt nun so wirklich schon lange nicht mehr...

Ja, früher war das so, aber seit der Generation 4.50 steht nur mehr der betroffene Teil des Busses. Man muss halt einen Interbus-S Master verwenden der das kann, und eine gescheite Bus-Struktur aufbauen.

Der Interbus hat nach wievor eine weite Verbreitung und auch seine Berechtigung. Ist halt wie, "ich muss ein Auto kaufen, soll es BMW oder Mitsubishi sein ?" AUTO alleine ist einfach zu wenig....

Weiters pflichte ich obigen Ausführungen bei, das Anforderungsprofil genau zu kennen, den Einsatzbereich, die Ersatzteilhaltung.... um so eine Entscheidung treffen zu können.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## peewit (26 März 2007)

Wer kennt die Geschichte vom Betamax und VHS
Leider benutzen wir alle fast ohne Ausnahme VHS (der stärkere Gewinnt)

Da die meisten INTERBUS eher schlecht kennen , hier ein paar Eckdaten

INTERBUS:

Seit 20 Jahren am Markt

Aufgrund der Topologie und der hohen Protokolleffizenz hat der INTERBUS eine sehr schnelle Übertragung von Netzdaten (=Buszykluszeit) bei einer niedrigen (physikalischen) Übertragungsrate (512 kB bzw. 2 MB) 
gute Bus- und Slavediagnosemöglichkeiten 
keine Abhängigkeit zwischen Leitungslände und Zykluszeit 
große Ausdehnung möglich

INTERBUS arbeitet mit einem Master-Slave-ZugriffsverfahrenTopologisch ist INTERBUS ein Ringsystem, d.h. alle Teilnehmer sind aktiv in einen in sich geschlossenen Übertragungsweg eingekoppelt. An dem vom Master ausgehenden Hauptring können zu Strukturierung des Gesamtsystems mit Hilfe von Busklemmen Subringsysteme gebildet werden. 
Als Besonderheit gegenüber anderen Ringsystemen werden beim INTERBUS System sowohl die Datenhinleitung als auch die –rückleitung innerhalb eines Kabels und durch sämtliche Teilnehmer geführt. Hierdurch ergibt sich das Erscheinungsbild einer Linien- bzw. Baumstruktur.
Eine weitverbreitete Form des physikal Layers des INTERBUS Systems beruht auf dem RS 485-Standard mit verdrillten (twisted-pair) Leitungen. Das INTERBUS Kabel benötigt aufgrund der Ringstruktur und des Mitführens einer Ausgleichsleitung zwischen zwei Geräten fünf Adern.
Bei einer Datenübertragungsrate von 500 kBit ist aufgrund der RS 485 Punkt-zu-Punkt-Übertragung eine Distanz von 400 m zwischen zwei Geräten möglich. Durch die integrierte Repeater-Funktion in jedem Teilnehmer lässt sich eine Gesammtausdehnung des INTERBUS Systems von bis zu 13 km errechen. 

Maximalausbau
512 Teilnehmer
256 Fernbusstationen
8192 Eingänge
8192 Ausgänge
beliebiger Topologie möglich 
Stichleitungen kein problem (keine Rückleitung notwendig)
Lichtwellenleiter (Kupfer ,Polymer und HCS als Direktanschluss)
geringe Störempfindlichkeit durch langsamere Datenübertragung 
16 mBit Chips in Arbeit !!
rückwirkungsfreies (unterbrechnungsfreies) Ab und Zuschalten von Bussegementen im Fehlerfall
keine extra Repeater notwendig (jeder Fernbusteilnehmer ist ein Repeater)
keine Stationsadressierung notwendig
keine manuelle Busterminierung notwendig
keine Diagnoserepeater notwendig (Diagnose funktioniert auch so perfekt)
schnelle Fehlersuche durch galvanisch getrennte Bus-Teilsegmente
zwischen den Teilnehmer wird immer ein CRC-Prüfsumme gebildet die
der Master im Fehlerfalle von jeder Strecke auswerten kann.
Eine Übertragungsstörung (CRC-Fehler) führt nicht zu einen Busausfall
sondern die Datenübertragung wird einfach wiederholt (Ein schnelles Übertragunsverfahren kann sich soetwas erlauben). Der CRC-FEhler
kann danach über Diagnose ausgewertet werden und die Anzahl wird pro Teilstrecke protokolliert
Viele vorbeugende Diagnosemöglichkeiten vorhanden, um einen drohende
Ausfall vorzeitig zu erkennen und zu beheben.
Bei anderen Bussysteme muss ich erst auf einen Ausfall warten um ein Problem zu erkennen.
automatische Fehlerdiagnose und Fehlerortmeldung vom Master
uneingeschränkt Echtzeitfähig
kostante Zykluszeit auch bei azyklischen Datenverkehr
beste Lichtwellenleiter integration (Optische Diagnose / Regelung der Lichtleistung, Langzeitdiagnose der dB-Werte der Übertragungs-Teilstrecken möglich)
Zyklussynchrones lesen der Eingänge und schreiben der Ausgänge
Alle Signale stammen vom selben Zeitpunkt und Zyklus
kein auswändiges Uhrensynchronisieren und komplizierte Software dafür notwendig (funktioniert automatisch)

INTERBUS-Safety kann ohne Eingriff in das Steuerungsprogram nachgerüstet werden (keine Zykluszeit verschiebung)
keine doppelte Sicherheits-FB im Steuerungsprogramm notwendig !!
konstante und schnellste erhältliche Abschaltung 
Safetydaten können im selben bestehenden Buskabel mitübertragen werden !!

usw.....


Profibus:

Da wären die Marktverbreitung
Dann Siemens selber 
und ......

Vielleicht kann einer von euch an den Vorteilen weiterschreiben


----------



## Oberchefe (27 März 2007)

> Leider benutzen wir alle fast ohne Ausnahme VHS (der stärkere Gewinnt)



In diesem Fall würde ich eher sagen der Billigere gewinnt.
Nicht zu vergessen Video 2000, streifenfreier Bildsuchlauf bereits bei den ersten Geräten.


----------



## matthiasd:-m (29 März 2007)

*Interbus hat die Nase vorn*

Hallo,

also ich würde Interbus bevorzugen.

Wer sich mit Repeatern und Strommesszangen beschäftigen will
der kann gerne Profibus einsetzen.

Interbus ist stabil. Sehr gut diagnostizierbar. Interessante Leitungslängen.

Was will man mehr.....

Grüße

matthias


----------



## sps-concept (29 März 2007)

*Ibs*

stimmt... aber leider kein Programmierzugriff über Interbus auf die SPS und Antriebe.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## peewit (29 März 2007)

Also was Phoenix Contact selber angeht gibt es sehr wohl durchgängige
programmierung über die Zentralsteuerung über INTERBUS auf die unterlagerten (dezentralen Steuerungen) wie ILC 200 ILC 3xx 
selbst bei den Roboter Master/Slave Anschaltungen kann über den Bus direkt auf den unterlagerten Master voll zugegriffen werden.
Auch die Diagnose-Software kann voll von oben über den Bus aus alle Sub-Elemente zugreifen.

Das ganze läuft über PNM7 Verbindungen

Über eine Verbindung vom Typ PNM7 können man transparent INTERBUS-G4-Dienste ausführen. Verbindungen dieses Typs werden z.B. von Config+, PC WorX und Diag+ verwendet, um über den INTERBUS transparent mit einer Anschaltbaugruppe oder Steuerung zu kommunizieren.

So wie es meistens ist , wenn alle Komponenten von einem Hersteller kommen dann spielen alle Elemente perfekt zusammen !

Mischbetrieb ist aber auch oft ein Problem wie bei jeden Hersteller


----------



## sps-concept (29 März 2007)

*Ibs*

und ich meinte dass man sich an irgendeiner Stelle auf nen Teilnehmer hängen könnte und so Zugriff auf die SPS und Antriebe bekommt. Das finde ich zb gut bei Profibus.. irgendwo anstöpseln wos grad günstig ist und dann Zugriff auf SPS, Simodrives usw.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## peewit (29 März 2007)

Ich habe schon viel gehört über Leute die sich nur mal
an den Programmierport des Profibussteckers hängten und 
dann war es plötzlich sehr ruhig in der Anlage

Es gibt viele die sich das bei eine produzierende Anlage sowas gar nicht trauen weil sie nicht wissen wie es ausgeht !
Das Spiel mit den Abschlußwiderstandes lässt es mir kalt über den Rücken laufen.

Aber wenn es funktioniert kann man sich so manches ersparen

Wir benützen entweder Ethernet/Bluetooth oder Serial/Bluetooth Umsetzter um sich völlig frei in der Anlage sich bewegen zu können
Diese Lösung funktioniert mit jedem Programmiersystem/Hersteller/Bussystem

Somit bin ich immer Drahtlos mit der Zentral-SPS bzw. Ethernet-Netz verbunden und hänge nicht an einer dummen Wäscheleine fest.

Die Ethernet/Bluetooth Umsetzer sind völlig Störungsfrei gegenüber WLAN und anderen Bluetooth komponten


----------



## stma77 (12 April 2007)

die Bluetooth Umsetzer würden mich interessieren, welche Längen kann man damit überbrücken ? was kosten die bzw. welcher Anbierter hast du da in Verwendung?

mfg

Stefan


----------



## peewit (12 April 2007)

Anbieter: Phoenix Contact

Reichweite: ist natürlich sehr stark von der Umgebung abhängig
Sichtverbindung / Hindernisse etc... 
Es können auch andere Antennen angeschlossen werden (stärkerer Sender / Empfänger etc..)

Ca. 50-100 Meter

Serial-Bluetooth
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=852324894&parentUID=852324871

Ethernet-Bluetooth

https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=852339383&parentUID=852235963


----------



## Grollmus (13 April 2007)

Ich sehe es auch so, wie hier bereits geschschrieben: PROFIBUS-DP hat gegenüber Interbus-S an Marktstellung gewonnen und bietet auch in Verbindung mit PROFINET mehr Investitionssicherheit für die Zukunft.

Es sit auch wichtig mit welcher Steuerrung der Bus eingesetzt werden soll. In Verbindung mit der S7 bietet PROFIBUS-DP den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass er in das System integriert ist. Projektierung, Diagnose usw. erfolgt alles über STEP 7 und ich kann mit dem PG übe PROFIBUS auf die CPU und andere Teilnehmer zugreifen. 
Daher würde ich in Verbindung mit einer S7 immer (außer der Kunde hat andre Wünsche) PROFIBUS-DP einsetzen.


----------



## Rudi (15 April 2007)

Ich finde die Internetseiten für den Produktsupport bei Phönix viel übersichtlicher als bei Siemens. 
Leider fehlen dort aber auch Angaben zu älteren Produkten. Ansonsten ist alles super zu finden.


----------



## drfunfrock (16 April 2007)

Darf ich auch mal?  Ich schlage einmal EtherCat von Beckhoff vor, weil es günstig ist, dazu einfach zu verkabeln und sehr schnell dazu, weil die Hardware eben auf Ethernet basiert.  Jedenfalls lassen sich spielend Zykluszeiten von 1ms realisieren. Die Netztopologie ist nahezubeliebig. Dazu kommt, dass die Programmierumgebung von Beckhoff nichts kostet und von Haus aus nicht nur AWL, sondern auch ST und andere beherrscht. Somit ist man nicht gezwungen unbedingt, "seinen" Entwicklungs-PC mitzuschleppen, wenn es zum Kunden geht. Beckhoff hat mittlerweile Vertretungen weltweit, die auch noch einen 
guten Service leisten.


----------

